

Game culture takes hold across Nigeria - carolus_magnus
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2014/12/28/nigeria-gaming.html

======
carolus_magnus
Games fighting Boko Haram and Lagos rush-hour traffic would do well anywhere.

